# damn emo cutters



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

We've all heard the stereotypes of the kid cutting himself, cant feel anything at least the blood is real blah blah blah....

I wonder if I'm just not cutting deeper things. I swear I cant leave some things alone. I don't mutilate my flesh, but I swear sometimes I just stick a knife in old wounds to remember what it feels like to feel so deeply. 

Oh well... back to muh books.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

i know what ya mean.
sometimes we just do things to remember how to feel. sometimes we let return to a memory or person or thing that causes so much pain because we can control it. i hope you understand why exactly things are the way they are.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

sometimes I invision stabbing a knife through my temple. Not lately...but once in a while.

Is that normal?


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

What's normal?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Are you saying that you want a huge pain to go away?

I know that people who cut themselves do it to feel better or alive, because it releases endorphins that make them feel good.

I'm sick of hearing ignorant people saying crap like "stupid emo kids allways cutting themselves"


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

I was being facetious with the emo-cutter parallel.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

reading this post made me realize im doing something similar nowadays. digging up old relationships that i have abandoned before because of how much pain they caused me. maybe it's because i want to test myself n see maybe i have advanced n it wont hurt me anymore.. but im not sure at all about that theory. i think im just being stupid.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Starry, it's totally about digging up a relationship that ended badly


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I like poking cuts and bruises that I should leave alone. I don't know why, but I get a vague...pleasure out of it, one I can't explain. zomg, I'm a masochist!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

oh so ur doing it too  cool guessing then  weird coincidence. why do u think ur doing it?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

oh so ur doing it too  cool guessing then  weird coincidence. why do u think ur doing it?


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

I fell in love... Still am.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

i hope i am not still in love with him


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you think you are? Do you think you could?
If not, I don't think you have to worry too much.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

i dont think i am. but i think i could.... erm... 

but how come as u described it is a *wound* and ur still in love?


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

because the good comes with the bad.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

idealistic?


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

I am. Doesn't mean they never change. 

Anyway, when I wrote this - I had cut off contact with her, things were sour (I didn't want to be in love with her, it hurt) . I realised I was still in love, and am talking to her again. now I'm figuring out how to do damage control and make sure that even if things don't move forward the way I would want that things still move forward in my life.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

i genuinely wish it works out for u  

im here if u need to talk ...


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

